# Accu-Head versus Shelix spiral cutting head



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking at replacing the cutting head on my Ridgid planer with a helix head.

I notice that two manufacturers sale cutting heads for this planer : Byrd Tools sales the Shelix (which I installed on my Powermatic jointer) and Accu-Head.
The Accu-Head is quite bit less expensive, why?
Is the quality of the cut/finish between both head noticeable?

I have been looking for place to buy an Accu-Head , the only place I found is E-bay, ,who else sale these heads?
Thank you for reading.
Bertrand


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I look forward to other comment on this Bert as I have never heard of an Accu-head. Thanks for sharing something new for me.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Rocky, read these reviews:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/brand/427

Accu-head are a cheaper design, not really a true helix or spiral design but they still work well.
Because they are less complex to manufacture than the Shelix are,they alos are less expensive


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, the cutters are square to the stock on the Accuhead. Fine woodworking had a head to head comparison, and the Accuhead didn't perform much better than straight blades in terms of tearout. It would still have the advantages of carbide, over the stock machine HSS blades.

Once I am out of all my replacement blades for my Dewalt planer, I will switch to the Shelix head.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I read the reviews Bert. If I was going to pull the head on my jointer or planer I would probably go the Byrd route.

I will tell you I contacted them (Byrd that is) several time inquiring about a head for my Steel City 6" jointer and never heard a word back from their customer service. Makes me wonder.

I just put new knives in both my jointer and planer so I am set for awhile.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

the head for my planer is $447 + shipping, not inexpensive


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Holbren has Shelix heads for the Ridgid planer.
http://www.holbren.com/ridgid/


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Shelix = *She*aring cut & He*lix* spiral. If you look at a Shelix cutter head (here's the one I just installed in my Grizzly G0490) not only are the cutter head inserts angled, they are also radiused e.g. there's a slight curve. I have used a Shelix on AAAAA figured maple with little to no tear out. I don't think you would get the same performance from a straight cutter head like the Accu-Head on figured wood. If you are just planning some pine meh it may not matter.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the accu-head installed in my Ridgid TP1300 and it's the best thing I ever did. I did replace the 2 sided HSS cutters with 4 sided carbide cutters that I happened to have lying around.









here is a pic of the both cutters side by side.

















And untill I installed this head I couldn't run this thru the planer without having major tearout!

















I also have a video posted on youtube running curly maple thru it after the install.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a review of the byrd shelix posted here.
http://www.woodworkslive.com/index.php/topic,14518.0.html

These are some pictures from that review. This is with the stock cutterhead.









This is with the byrd shelix cutter head.









Twice the price of the accu-head and doesn't cut any better. Your results may vary.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Shelix on my Powermatic jointer.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/31439

I have it for about 3 years and I never yet had to rotate a cutter!!
I do not dispute that they are excellent, I just say that on for my planer it is about twice the price I paid for the planer itself

http://www.woodworkslive.com/index.php/topic,14518.0.html
Alan a login is needed


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I kind of figured that. Thats why I copied the two most important pictures from the review and posted them here.

The boards in those pictures where done with new cutters. The person did a before and after comparison when he changed over to the Byrd shelix head on his dewalt planer.

I personally don't look at what it cost versus the cost of the tool. If it will do what I want then I'll buy it. For me I got my planer for free. All I looked at was the cost difference between the two makes and opted for the accu-head as in the end it did what I needed it to.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I can go copy and paste the review here if you want to read it it just won't have the pictures to go with it.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got a Steel City 40200H that's advertised as a helical-head, but in truth it's more of an offset segmented cutter, not unlike that Accu-head, rather than a true helical like the Shelix. Here's a pic:










Having said that though, I'm quite happy with my planer. Virtually no tearout on some funkier woods and little to no snipe (although that's more the planer than the head). I can't see myself getting something else unless I just wanted something bigger.

Not too long ago, I wasn't paying attention and accidentally sent some Jatoba through it sideways (against the grain instead of along the grain). Aside from the funky looking shavings coming off, the board itself was pretty darn smooth. There was minimal tearout at the very end (quick shot of sandpaper cleared it right up), but I'm not sure if any cutter head would do that okay.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Great thread Bert!

Alan, That's pretty impressive planning on that crotch! I would NEVER send that through my Ridgid planer.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like on the pictures that the Accu Haed is not machined of a solid piece of steel but of segments put toghter.

gtbuzzm, the cutting head on the the Steel City is made by Accu-Head and as you said this is not a true spiral head but you seem to be happy with it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

On this picture of the Accu-Head for sale on Ebay, it looks like that two rows of cutter are missing, no?
Or it this normal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Accu-Head-Helical-Cutter-Head-FITS-Delta-Dewalt-Ryobi-Ridgid-Portable-Planers-/400597742538

This cutting head looks quite different from the one on the Steel City planer, more like a true spiral


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I find interesting that when I called Byrd tools yesterday , they have a replacement head for my R4330 planer but when shopping around on different website, this head is never in the list of available heads, I wonder why.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not missing a row of cutters. That area is there to counter balance the cutter that's on the opposite side.

Here is the shelix head for the R4330 listed on Holbren's website. http://www.holbren.com/ridgid/


----------

